# Switched 12v at driver side kick panel?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a Gen I so this may not work, but for me the fuse panel is right there. You could just use an Add-a-Fuse in the power outlet circuit. Carefully install the Add-a-Fuse to ensure you know which fuse powers the added circuit and then you can fuse it to a lower vale and leave the power outlet at 20A


----------



## Allport (Jan 16, 2017)

I ended up going with the add a circut however I used fuse 29 as fuse 30 is blank on my 2017.


----------

